
Being Lazy Is the Key to Success, According to the Author of 'Moneyball' - DiabloD3
http://www.inc.com/minda-zetlin/why-being-lazy-makes-you-successful-according-to-the-bestselling-author-of-money.html
======
mattbgates
I'm a firm believer that if you can make laziness work for you in a way that
is productive and makes you successful without infringing or being a burden on
anyone, than go for it.

For example, I'm lazy when it comes to exercise. If I could, I wouldn't do it
ever. How did I overcome this and lose 70 - 80 pounds in 3 years? I tricked
myself, all while being lazy. Instead of driving my car to work, I rode my
bike. 2 1/2 miles to work. Then how do I get home? I have to ride my bike back
home. 2 1/2 miles. 5 days a week. (Feel free to read more about my weight loss
here if you are interested: [https://mypost.io/post/no-bullshit-
diet.](https://mypost.io/post/no-bullshit-diet.))

I also love swimming.. absolutely love it, and its like the easiest sport, so
a few laps in a pool for a half hour... no big deal! It all comes down to
tricking your mind (and body) into doing things that you don't mind doing.

So I feel the author is definitely not wrong, but it all depends on the
laziness type and style. I could have probably laid on the couch all day and
prayed to lose weight, but I'm guessing that it wouldn't have done anything
for me. Instead, I just turned my laziness into something I had to do. Rode my
bike to work... uh oh, how do I get home? The same way I got to work! :)

